# Saddle sizes



## Evenstar (8 March 2007)

I was just reading the other thread about saddle sizes but everyone that posted seemed to have quite large horses.

Anyway, my new pony is 14.2 and I am quite long-legged.  I was just wondering what size saddle most people would recommend for a 14.2hh pony?


----------



## KatB (8 March 2007)

Depends on the length of back, but would have thought around the 17"


----------



## juliebrewer (8 March 2007)

if you have a long leg then a 18inch but your 14.2hh may be too short in the back and may need a 17inch, might get away with a 17.5 inch.    You will have to try and see as all saddles are cut different.  no two 17inch saddles are the same!!  if that makes sense.  get a good saddle fitter and you'll be ok.. but i would say 17-18 inch as a guild..


----------



## Evenstar (8 March 2007)

Can I also ask, what part of the saddle is the size related to?  I'm not sure what size the current saddle is that I've got, and was thinking I could measure it, but am not sure which part to measure LOL!


----------



## KatB (8 March 2007)

From the stud or nail at the pommel (one on either side normaly with makers mark on them...) to the middle of the cantle, so a slight diagonal line.


----------



## Breezesbenefactor (8 March 2007)

Your saddler will tell you what's right for both of you


----------



## helenandshadow (8 March 2007)

My 14.2hh has a 16.5" saddle, I don't think you would want to go much bigger than 17'' but it depends on the length of the pony's back.


----------



## Evenstar (9 March 2007)

Thanks guys! I've measured the saddle and it's 17"!!  But it's weird, it feels different to any saddle I've ridden in before (and I've ridden loads of different horses with different saddles!).  It feels small at the front.  I don't understand why though??!


----------

